# 11 inch chinese motor



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

HE MRO , 4.2 KW , 46.5 v , Q-2-B15-11 .100C, 11"W x15"L,A&B are armature E&F are field , China (looks like Chinese writing ) . any input appreciated .


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Aeroscott,

Any links to the data you know of? "HE MRO" only brings up one link for me: 
http://www.electricforum.com/cars/conversions-kit-electric-cars-diy/833-testing-motor.html

If they are talking about the same motor, it is Japanese (Toyota), not Chinese. 

Cheers, 
Peter


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks , that's better news . I missed that .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

picked up the motor , 209 lbs , $157.00 ,has a small flanged coupling on (I think ) splined shaft , nut holding it on the end of shaft .


----------

